# flame keeps going out on 3 way fridge



## FC23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, i new to your site, and i have come here seeking some advice.
I am fitting out my VW LT35 at the moment, and am almost finished. The fridge/oven/hob/grill/sink unit i have fitted came out of a caravan, everything was tested and was working before fitting. I now find that when i light the fridge on gas everything is fine until i open one of the vans doors, and the flame goes out instantly. I thought this could be a draft, so made sure that there was not a breath of air blowing through, lit the fridge and everything was groovy until a van door was opened, and again the flame was out instantly, not flicking and blown out, but out in a second.
I am at a total loss, is there something about a 3 way fridge that reacts to a pressure change in a van???
If anyone can shed any light or even have a suggestion i would be very grateful. 

Moochosgrassiass


----------



## n brown (Aug 13, 2012)

so if you don't open a door the fridge stays on? if so then yes it must be the pressure differential,its only a little flame after all,test by using masking tape to isolate as much as poss from the rest of the van


----------



## FC23 (Aug 13, 2012)

It defo does not happen when the doors are either open...then light it up, or closed then light up, but as soon as the van is closed again, as soon as a door is opened it goes out!!!
So if it is internal pressure..is there anything that can be done help or sort this.
Im away a week for today for a month and would really like my fridge to be working.
Baaah!!!


----------



## n brown (Aug 13, 2012)

the fridge needs to be isolated.stick tape round any gaps where it is fitted in its cupboard.if this works do a proper job with silicone


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Aug 13, 2012)

Even if the pilot goes out it should relight itself immediately.  Do you have the fridge ignition correctly wired.  Flame failure device should activate immediately otherwise there's the danger of explosion.  Daiboy


----------



## FC23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, ive been at it for days. First off, i covered the the box where the flame and igniter are (at the bottom rear of the fridge) with tinfoil, then as you say, i taped up all areas that a draft could get in...it still happened, then i used expanding foam (making sure that it didnt get anywhere it shouldnt).
I have no idea how you would equalize the pressure inside the van, or what the answer is....but is defo not a draft that is blowing the flame out, you could blow on it and it would not go out.
Im snookered


----------



## FC23 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello Daiboy, the fridge is quite old and is a push button ignition, not the type that auto ignites again.


----------



## helmit (Aug 14, 2012)

FC23 said:


> Hello, i new to your site, and i have come here seeking some advice.
> I am fitting out my VW LT35 at the moment, and am almost finished. The fridge/oven/hob/grill/sink unit i have fitted came out of a caravan, everything was tested and was working before fitting. I now find that when i light the fridge on gas everything is fine until i open one of the vans doors, and the flame goes out instantly. I thought this could be a draft, so made sure that there was not a breath of air blowing through, lit the fridge and everything was groovy until a van door was opened, and again the flame was out instantly, not flicking and blown out, but out in a second.
> I am at a total loss, is there something about a 3 way fridge that reacts to a pressure change in a van???
> If anyone can shed any light or even have a suggestion i would be very grateful.
> ...



Hi  im almost certain your problem is a bad connection on selecter switch to the thermocouple connection being broken when you slam the door . If this is the case you can try to clean contacts in switch or replace  with modifed switch around £60. Hope this helps Regards Jim


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi FC23 and welcome - plenty of info (and friends) to be found on this site.


----------

